# cute hairstyles with bangs ..help!



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got a new haircut and now have full front bangs. I'm not used to them quite yet,and was wondering if anyone has some cute hairstyles for my hair with the bangs . Pics would be great ! Thanks


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 13, 2009)

Could you by any chance post a picture of your hair? Just to get an idea of what styles to recommend...like for straight or curly...or how long the hair is.

You can use a big round brush and blow dry your bangs out like this with wavy hair:






or just go for a spiky/wispy side swept with straight hair look like this:






Hope this helps!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 13, 2009)

oooh nice! i might get this haircut


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 14, 2009)

ohhh i like that a lot! give me a few minutes so i dont look like im SO crazy and i'll post a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 probably no make up so watch out! haha


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 14, 2009)

the pictures aren't great quality. my digital camera is acting all crazy so I used my phone. i TRIED  to do a no make up one. but it was SCARY lol


----------



## hauteness (Oct 5, 2009)

Anna Faris has hair similar to that!

I've been doing full bangs for about 2 years now, but am now growing them because I need a low matinence style. On days when I only had time to style my bangs, I would wear my hair in a loose chignon, it looks polished and sophisticated with the bangs.


----------



## friedargh (Oct 10, 2009)

As much as I dislike katy perry's music, she rocks her bangs pretty nicely!. This is a good pic - http://blog.newsok.com/staticblog/fi...katy-perry.jpg

Just google image her and you'll get tons of inspiration


----------

